# Aaron`s Frog Farm closing to the public



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Always gets people to look! There is a very important post in the feedback section. I think everyone should vote
feedback-questions/topic41039.html
Oh ya, BTW I`m planning a meeting in August and closing down to the public afterwards. I`ll post more in the regional events and announcements when I can. 
Thanks, Aaron


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Closing as in "I'm getting out of the hobby", "I'm still involved but no longer accepting visitors to my place" or what?

Bill


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I`ll no longer be dealing directly to the public. Wholesaling only.
It`s time for be to get a second J-O-B.


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

i hope you'll at least do some of the big shows, twas always nice talking to ya


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

Do you plan on being at the White Plains show still?


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

so very sorry to hear that.


----------



## asilsdorf (Sep 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear that. Hope to see you in August then.

Just drove by your place today on the way home from Canada. Would have called and stopped but it's a 10Hr drive and I wanted to get home. Also the wife would have killed me if I showed up with new frogs after taking the kids away for the week :-D


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

If I did ******edited by Kyle1745 would go out of business there because I`d have to start carrying plants and other supplies. With ******** edited by Kyle1745 moving in to the white plains show and making it a circus, even when he stated to me before the last show "don`t worry I`m only bringing some supplies and stuffed animals to sell, not frogs" then showed up w/ about 200 frogs(curiously even though it`s illegal to own dart frogs in Connecticut were he lives). Before that it was getting worse because he was wholesaling to every jobber in the place producing disposable frogs. People were selling his auratus for $12ea because they didn`t work w/ darts, couldn`t care for them and needed to move them that day for a $5/frog profit or less. I can`t and won`t compete w/ that. With more and more hobbyists meeting at my table to exchange or sell frogs, I`m sorry but I can`t put 40hrs into a show to make $300 profit. It just doesn`t work. Especially when people meeting at my table are making more than me w/out paying for a table, gas or tolls or spending 16 hrs in a car.
I can`t use my girlfriends car to do it anymore. She`s awesome and would gladly help but we decided that it`s using her car up and I never even added that into the equation. 6k miles a year for just white plains.
I apologize. I enjoyed it, although it always took a big toll on my health, till the last 2 shows. I had already worked a 30hr week w/ frogs and people on the phone, emails etc and then 40 for the show for $300. 
Sorry to be blunt about it but I thought you should have an explanation.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh ya, I`ll probably be working weekends. I`ll have to start back at the bottom after being out of the work force for 10 years.


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey
You didnt owe us an explanation but thanks for one and it does make a lot of sense. I understand what you mean because I used to work street fairs and outdoor flea markets for a few summers and the same thing happened. I mean I understand that customers want the cheapest price they can get ( dont we all ). The problem is that they dont realize they are losing out on quality and support and we couldnt compete with guys willing to work a 14 hour day in the hot sun for a $100 profit to be divided by a whole extended family. So we stopped doing that. Hopefully you're frogs will still make it out to use hobbyists though. Good luck with the new career.


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

I was talking about shows like IAD, NAAC, MWFF, etc. that are frogcentric, but i totally understand. You have to do what is best for you and your business.


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

That's really too bad to hear, but I hope you do well in whatever career you go with from here. I am glad you're not getting out of the hobby all together, but it's still a shame you aren't able to go on the way you have been. $300 in a weekend is pretty rough, I can't say I blame you in the least.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

> I was talking about shows like IAD, NAAC, MWFF, etc. that are frogcentric, but i totally understand. You have to do what is best for you and your business.


I don`t know, I guess it depends on what I have to do for work but it`s unlikely. The shows took their toll when I didn`t have a second job. Most of them are 8-12 or more hours away. I doubt I can make it to Chicago for MWFF, IAD is over, maybe if NAAC happens next year, that was only 6-7 hrs away.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm devastated Aaron.... you gotta do what cha gotta do tho bro


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I made some edits lets keep others names out of the explanations...

Thanks,


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Not a problem. Sorry, didn`t think about that.


----------



## Lucille (May 9, 2008)

I hope that you are at least keeping records to make proper tax deductions, even if it was your gfs car you are entitled to those and other expenses. I'm sure you already know that but it doesn't hurt to mention.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh, I know, I have a good tax accountant. I have to keep records. I, unlike many people, owe money at the end of the year, I don`t get anything back. The time that you guys get a check back I have to write a big one.
What do you guys write off on your frog income? I know that I can only write off paper goods and feeding goods, tanks and such have to be depreciated over time, unless I break them. Same w/ racks and lighting. I can write off my electric(2/3rds) and my heat but I supply most of that from downed wood on the property. Of course shipping comes right off the top. tolls, table costs, paypal and credit card fees. Half the mortgage because the animals take up half the house.
I know if you don`t make that much you may not have to claim but since i`m a business I think they take about 25-30% right off the top. Then there is the self employment tax. I never really looked into it from a hobbyists point of view since I started as a business over 8-9 years ago and skipped the hobbyists stage.


----------



## Lucille (May 9, 2008)

Aaron,

I thought about your situation and I think you have made the correct decision. Wholesaling will certainly cut the time involved and while the margin may be narrower, you will still get a return and be able to use the skills you have developed in the business to also do something in another business that may be more lucrative.

Also with the increasing statutory prohibitions against reptiles and amphibians, you are wise to diversify.

This move still allows you to come here and give of your knowledge, you are not at all removing yourself from the frog world, so wise business decisions will still allow you to do what you love while at the same time make rational plans for the future.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I am very sorry to hear that Aaron. I could not agree with you more on your points raised in the other topic and it saddens me people can be so greedy (because that is how I see it) over so little. I only have a small collection and will probably not grow it, but If I ever do I will be very sellective over who I do business with, just that simple. It's a shame. I hope the best for you.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi Lucille,
Thanks for the kind words and yes, I`ll probably be able to make more and get health insurance paid for, hopefully. 
I don`t think I`ll have very much time here after the switch and truthfully, it`s not good for my health to come here anymore. I haven`t eaten in 2 days since this thread. As Rich said some of us take this really seriously, it`s not just a paycheck it`s a passion, a life`s work so to speak. At sometime in the past that`s what I made it. I apologized to my girlfriend this morning and told her Thank you for letting the frogs come first for this long, she really has a heart of gold. And I now realize just how much of a pain in the ass I must`ve been. 
The constant I`ll pay you friday and all of a sudden it`s the following friday w/ no paycheck has become the norm. W/ frogs no one takes your business seriously and that is half the reason I have to leave. I am spending more time taking pics, talking to people on the phone and answering questions here for people to learn how to breed frogs then (if they ever buy anything)undercut my prices and not put their time in towards conservation. I have however made my mark, haha I mean influenced people like Mark Pepper, Marcus Breece and the like. I have always said I am a frog breeder not a businessman. I`ve given myself an ulcer from holding my tongue so long because it was my business. If I do come around it`ll be to slap y`all around a little and get you thinking. :lol: That`s where I seem to create the most stir.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Aaron,
You're my favorite, most generous, hardworking and honest, hippie!

I wish you all the best during your transition and hope you can find a successful and satisfying balance between the things you want to do, and the things you have to do.

I have many frogs and offspring that bear the Frogfarm brand and I'm very proud of it. 

...and you should be too!

Sincerely,


----------



## bruce (Feb 23, 2007)

A special thankyou to Aaron for a great many of the frogs in my collection, as well as opening the door for knowledge when he wrote on this forum. I havebeen absent from reading this forum for a while and reading that Aaron was closing to the public saddened me. His product was always 100% his enthusiam remarkable.
Glad you'll still be active with all your expierence.
B.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Aaron,
Just wanted to join the stream of appreciation. I go my 1st darts from you, and numerous others. All of them have done well. We'll certainly miss your quality and variety. Good luck going fwd.
Keith


----------

